# MAERKLIN GETS rid of the red #



## lotsasteam (Jan 3, 2008)

http://www.fuldaerzeitung.de/newsro...308,223917

Manfred Diel


----------



## ZachsPappaw (Jan 3, 2008)

a thousand employees still work at Maerklin, holy moly!


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

Ummm........how about a translation for those of us that don't speak German?


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

I used Google Translator, basicly it says that Marklin operated in the black last year, making a profit and that Heir Pluta is still looking to continue the restructuring. Its good news that the company has managed to pull out of the nosedive.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Steve, the google translator is easy... look to the right of the google search box and select language tools... there is a spot to put in a web page address... 

Regards, Greg


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

Muchos gracias! err.....Spacebo! umm.........Merci? (nah, that's _still _not right....) Oh yeah, _Danka shoen!!_ Seriously, thanks for the tip Greg!


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Yeah, it works better than I realized... although it still pukes a bunch on Japanese... the individual word and text translation helps sometimes too... 

Regards, Greg


----------



## krs (Feb 29, 2008)

Posted By vsmith on 12 Jan 2010 11:41 AM 
Its good news that the company has managed to pull out of the nosedive.



Agree - but I would have been shocked if they didn't turn a reasonable profit for 2009.

For one they laid off a bunch of people and also closed the Nurnberg facility in March.
Then they got rid of the external "advisors" who really bled the company dry in the last few years.
And finally - being under insolvency protection, they didn't have to service any of their debt.


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

Well.....yeah, all true but that's the playing field that they were told to play on and the rules they were told to play by! It sounds as if they are playing the game rather well!


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Maybe like Roco? One can only hope.....


----------



## Paradise (Jan 9, 2008)

By the title, I thought marklin were changing the box color of the LGB product line 
LOL 

Andrew


----------



## kormsen (Oct 27, 2009)

got the same news via german overseas-tv. 
they added, that lionell made a bid of 60 millions euro ($90 Mio. US)


----------

